# film to smoke out tail lights



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

What film do you guys use to smoke out your taillights? I want something that looks good and will last long.


----------



## AntParmenter (May 8, 2010)

You could pull out the tails and paint them with the tint sht from your local auto parts store. 

My opinion is to not tint your tails though. Keep them OEM. my 2 cents.


----------



## HolyRollie (Sep 28, 2010)

Wrap your lights with some of this...










Then spray it with some of this...










Then make sure they're on the car nice and tight with one of these...










Then drive your car off one of these...


----------



## Doctor Meat Does Housecalls (Aug 27, 2010)

Just curious as to why everyone's been using Nightshade sh*t all of a sudden?


You do realize it looks like piss right?

If you want smoked tails, buy them. Otherwise 9 times out of 10, they will come out looking like dooky.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Don't do it.


----------



## xjoex (Aug 19, 2010)

No. Just no.


----------



## Chauncey Wellington (Sep 28, 2010)

HolyRollie said:


> Wrap your lights with some of this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## biggs88 (Mar 6, 2011)

vwbrvr6 said:


> What film do you guys use to smoke out your taillights? I want something that looks good and will last long.


If you want great looking tinted tail lights, you have to prep the plastic to be painted. Lots of scubbing with alcohol. 

Go to a body shop and have them spray them. You want to use 2/3 clear coat mixed with 1/3 black paint. Light coats until you reach the tint level you want. 

Now, you have to keep them waxed.


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

I thought they sell tints, like the tints on the window. Where you just put the tints on the lens. I don't want to spray paint them. I want to be able to remove it if I want too.


----------



## ProStreetDriver (Nov 28, 2010)

http://www.lamin-x.com/


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

oh yeah that's the stuff i'm looking for. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 01GTiVR6GLX (Mar 28, 2011)

vwbrvr6 said:


> I thought they sell tints, like the tints on the window. Where you just put the tints on the lens. I don't want to spray paint them. I want to be able to remove it if I want too.


I've tried it the film and just a complete waste, crap didn't stick for mee! But I'd go to a body shop and get it done,or else it'll look like this with the spray tint











Fahrvegnügen


----------



## McSlo2.0 (Mar 5, 2011)

blacked out tails look like dogsh*t

follow holyrollies directions


----------



## HolyRollie (Sep 28, 2010)

McSlo2.0 said:


> follow holyrollies directions


:thumbup::beer::thumbup::beer:


----------



## alexandriak (Jul 27, 2010)

HolyRollie said:


> :thumbup::beer::thumbup::beer:


hey you!


----------



## HolyRollie (Sep 28, 2010)

alexandriak said:


> hey you!


Aybaybay :wave:


----------



## alexandriak (Jul 27, 2010)

HolyRollie said:


> Aybaybay :wave:


i'm in the mood for some ruckus causing...


----------



## HolyRollie (Sep 28, 2010)

alexandriak said:


> i'm in the mood for some ruckus causing...


I'm ready to party.


----------



## alexandriak (Jul 27, 2010)

HolyRollie said:


> I'm ready to party.


so am i!

let's ****ing go


----------



## VWMoparGuy425 (Nov 2, 2010)

HolyRollie said:


> Wrap your lights with some of this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hah, Epic response!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## HolyRollie (Sep 28, 2010)

VWMoparGuy425 said:


> Hah, Epic response!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


:beer::beer:


----------



## alexandriak (Jul 27, 2010)

HolyRollie said:


> :beer::beer:


do i really need to start this party lol


----------



## VWMoparGuy425 (Nov 2, 2010)

alexandriak said:


> do i really need to start this party lol


Be my guest Hah!


----------



## HolyRollie (Sep 28, 2010)

alexandriak said:


> do i really need to start this party lol


We might need to save this one to play cat and mouse at a later date.


----------



## AntParmenter (May 8, 2010)

Hello. 


Sent from my iPhone using Words with Friends


----------



## DJ Swindle D (Apr 3, 2011)

May I so politely insert what I do believe will be good advice.

I have noticed that either blacking out or tinting your tails is what I like to call "frowned upon" which is okay because as most of you I also have seen really bad taillight tint. 

But with that being said there are some people that will take the tinting serious. Prep the tailight, taping off, sanding then polishing.

So take a like at some examples of my work. I don't do full black out but if I did I would use the same method I would if I did black it out.










Needed a dark background to show against, but as you can see they are not your typical "niteshade." Didn't just spray and leave it up there. That is 2 coats with a wetsand of 3000 and a double polish in between coats. Then of course you have the tape off time. Then when finished with the second coat (about 9 hours times) wetsand and polish again along with wax for protection. Sticker collection FTMFW :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:










And this is just a closer up pic of the taillight. 









Then just another to show you with a little light.

I know they are not the greatest. Yes a professional could do a better job but if you have patience and partially know how to paint (rattle can or gun) you can do this. I was just putting out there not all jobs look horrible you just have to be patient.


----------



## alexandriak (Jul 27, 2010)

HolyRollie said:


> We might need to save this one to play cat and mouse at a later date.


**** yes. i am totally prepared though. so just make sure you tell me when this is gonna happen!


----------



## Doctor Meat Does Housecalls (Aug 27, 2010)

alexandriak said:


> **** yes. i am totally prepared though. so just make sure you tell me when this is gonna happen!


Meat.


Big, BIG meat.


----------



## Chauncey Wellington (Sep 28, 2010)

yo dis sh!t still open bros?


----------



## Doctor Meat Does Housecalls (Aug 27, 2010)

Chauncey Wellington said:


> yo dis sh!t still open bros?


Scoops, Scoops, Haagen Daaz.


----------



## Chauncey Wellington (Sep 28, 2010)

Gunslinger7 said:


> Scoops, Scoops, Haagen Daaz.











smokes better than taillights


----------



## HolyRollie (Sep 28, 2010)

alexandriak said:


> **** yes. i am totally prepared though. so just make sure you tell me when this is gonna happen!


We'll save it for a special occasion...like that finely aged wine, or matured Jack Daniels, or that bag of ruffies.


----------

